# Topics > Projects >  Expanding the input expressivity of smartwatch es with mechanical pan, twist, tilt and Ccick, FIG, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Future Interfaces Group (FIG)

Home page - figlab.com/#/smartwatch-5dof

----------


## Airicist

Expanding the Input Expressivity of Smartwatches with Mechanical Pan, Twist, Tilt, and Click

 Published on Apr 28, 2014




> We present a novel, six-degree-of-freedom mechanical input method for smartwatches, and a series of input techniques and example applications that demonstrate the potential of this approach.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Time to play! The twistable smartwatch that doubles up as a JOYSTICK"

    A team of US researchers have devised a new smartwatch prototype
    It uses gesture commands and twists to navigate through menus
    Could enable future smartwatches to have broader applications
    For example, you can twist the watch clockwise to change the time
    This smartwatch design can be used in tandem with existing technology

by Jonathan O'Callaghan
May 1, 2014

----------

